# MY 700 bhp Red Rocket



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi you guys what do you think!! looks supplied by [email protected] All Work done [email protected], Engine parts supplied by both. Spec sheet & dyno Graph to follow!!! 
IMG]http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h224/gtculture/DSC00139.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

ENGINE..
SVM..STG TWO HYBRID TURBOS.ball bearing ihi cores,larger compressors and turbines
garret high pressue actaters
GTC 80MM DECAT DOWN PIPES..z coated white
GTC 90MM TITANIUM Y PIPE
GTC 90MM TITANIUM RACE EXHAUST SYSTEM
1000CC ID INJECTORS
GTC TITANIUM INTERCOOLER HARD PIPES 
80MM ALW MAF PIPES
ITG COLD AIR FILTER SYSTEM
255 LTR FUEL PUMP SYSTEM
SVM STAGE THREE UPGRADE BAR/PLATE TWIN INTERCOOLER KIT
CARBON ENGINE COVER 
CARBON ENGINE PANELS
ALW.POWDER COATED ENGINE PARTS..(SUPER ORANGE)
GTC 12 PAC CLUTCH SPORTS PAC UPGRADE
GTC UPGRADE GEAR BOX PUMP
ALW GEARBOX GEAR LOCK SYSTEM
10/60 SHELL HELIX
HIGH PERFORMANCE GEAR OIL 
GTC ALLOUY GEARBOX SUMP EXTERNAL COOLING FINS
GTC ALLOUY ENGINE SUMP EXTERNAL COOLING FINS
RAD TECH ALLOY RADIATOR EXPANSION TANK

GTC MAPPING UPGRADES/COBBACCESS PORT
POWER 723BHP.. (GTC 700R COVERSION)
ALL WORK CARRIED OUT BY SEVERN VALLEY MOTOR SPORT ...TELFORD

BODY
GTC REAR WING
GTC CARBON BONNET..TEAM GTC DECALS/700R DECALS
CARBON CANARDS
CARBON WRAP DETAILING..FRONT BUMPER/SKIRTS/REAR PANELS
20" FULL CARBON DYMAG LIGHT WEIGHT WHEELS
FULL ALW REAR DIFFUSER SYSTEM
SVM DAYLIGHT RUNNING LIGHTS
COBRA CARBON FULLY ADJUSTABLE RACE SEATS


----------



## erikv (Mar 16, 2010)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Red and orange should never be put together!

Like the rear diffuser.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Rear diffuser looks great...have you any pics of the new seats?


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

/Users/brucelane/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/24 Jul 2010_2/DSC00139.JPG


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

/Users/brucelane/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/19 Nov 2009/DSC01808.JPG


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

looks great bruce


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic, really like the matt carbon look against the Red paint


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Is SVMS the workshop arm of GTC ? notice this combo a lot.

How does ITG COLD AIR FILTER SYSTEM sound ? nice induction sound ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Looking more Bruce Wayne, than Bruce Lane!

Top stuff buddy, and very nicely presented too, unlike some I could mention. 

Cant wait to see some figures for this beast.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Really like the red and the carbon together. Very nice.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

I have Pics of seats will send asap


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Is SVMS the workshop arm of GTC ? notice this combo a lot.
> 
> How does ITG COLD AIR FILTER SYSTEM sound ? nice induction sound ?


svm is one of our dealers GTC supplies our parts to


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Is SVMS the workshop arm of GTC ? notice this combo a lot.
> 
> How does ITG COLD AIR FILTER SYSTEM sound ? nice induction sound ?


yes...svm/combi..we mainly specialise in 700+bhp conversions..on gtr35s.fitting mainly gtc products
rods /pistons/gearbox upgrades/several turbo upgrade kits
intercoolers.ect ect


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

it's pearlesance orange/yellow/silver looks good in the sun!!


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Get the gtc/itg 80mm cold air filters there the only ones where you DON'T need to take the Bumper off. Exclusive to GTC only (good for 800hp)


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes GTC & SVM Work in harmony!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm loving the 35 scene at the moments. Kudos guys!

Mook


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats the 1st modified R35 that I actually like:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> Thats the 1st modified R35 that I actually like:thumbsup:


Agree it looks good...for me having the boot in red rather than black like the wing works really well


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

looks cool, the rear underspoiler is too from GTC? Ben i want this one NOW


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That wing looks nice, suits the car well, reminds me of the wing on the Lambo LP670 SV 

Not too keen on the orange bits under the bonnet, but nobody sees that anyway.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Difuser is very very nice indeed. Really great looking.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice indeed... !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Redline mag are shooting this 35 for cover tomorrow

Bruce- pics of the seats please


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tomgtr said:


> Difuser is very very nice indeed. Really great looking.



Looks Ferrari esque eh. But its not a whole new diffuser, its just diffuser blades which bolt on


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Looks Ferrari esque eh. But its not a whole new diffuser, its just diffuser blades which bolt on


So have they been tested at max speed???

If the setting are slightly out at 200mph you might have problems wit the handelling of the car.

I would imagine they have been wind tunnel tested??

Rich.


----------



## joc (Jan 11, 2004)

*Gtr*

Nice mate well done Ben


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your posts
The Car is also light weight with all the savings around 110kgs (this was not even a premium car) it was ordered with weight in mind! It lights the tyres up in 2nd to 3rd recorded 2.8 to 60mph (it's still got a radio! I think!!!lol)


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

It's fine at 70mph!!LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bruces seats


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Thankyou ben


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

where did you get the seats done ? what make are they?


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

I put my own design on them but Cobra made them (you can get them through GTC) far easier!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've just come...... :nervous:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

I new this would happen!!!lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Love it :thumbsup: 

I'm starting to get an urge for one after seeing examples like this great work! 

Ozz


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok WHO put MY picture on the forum!!? ( I'M the one sixth row back r/h side with hat on)lol


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Nearly as good as 'Viagra' I said nearly. I've been told.
Shooting with 'REDLINE MAG' tomorrow Watch this space I'm Going to put the wind up the editor or what!!!lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

It sure is one of the 'nicest' modified 35's. Not too in your face, and with more go than show :thumbsup:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks bud, nice butt!!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Absolutely stunning & fantastic to see the level of detail taken 
Well done to all involved 

Those seats are absolutely wonderful !


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

stop it !! I might have sex tonight!!!lol thanks


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

loving those seats, overall very impressive car..


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> stop it !! I might have sex tonight!!!lol thanks


does the misses know? lol


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

It may-not be the Fastest!! or may-be!! but it goes as good as it looks!!Bikers beware!!


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

NO.lol


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Fact!
Did you know that GTC (BEN) are the only company in the WORLD that can supply 80mm air intake (maf) pipes for the GTR35 with Filters up to 800bhp that you can DIY fit, without taking the bumper off.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

20BL said:


> It's fine at 70mph!!LOL


I think it looks great - the whole car is stunning - but I wouldn't want to upset the aero dynamics as I would imagine it will top 200 mph.

Rich.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

more x rated pics :flame:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

** No Warranty Needed **


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Any shots of the intake ?

Why does the 700 have bov's but the 750 doesn't ?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> Any shots of the intake ?
> 
> Why does the 700 have bov's but the 750 doesn't ?


that was just my personal choice,,, on the 750r and 800r and now 850ri we require the boost
not to drop between shifts  their are pros and cons
under tests..slight advantages...but isnt suitable to remove bovs on std units kk


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Stunning & those seats :bowdown1:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

20BL said:


> Fact!
> Did you know that GTC (BEN) are the only company in the WORLD that can supply 80mm air intake (maf) pipes for the GTR35 with Filters up to 800bhp that you can DIY fit, without taking the bumper off.


Don't Forge make a set that do that ?????


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Chubby said:


> Don't Forge make a set that do that ?????


i think they do, though not sure if bumpers come into it..


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Bumper definatly does not come off - don't know any car running over 800bhp on them yet!!!

Rich.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> Any shots of the intake ?
> 
> Why does the 700 have bov's but the 750 doesn't ?


Ask gtc for intake shots he has them in stock


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Chubby said:


> Don't Forge make a set that do that ?????


The Forge filters are in the engine bay (so gets hot!!)


----------



## Too many liners (Apr 10, 2009)

Have you ran this at the strip ? 
Any idea how fast it would should go


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Too many liners said:


> Have you ran this at the strip ?
> Any idea how fast it would should go


No I've not been up the strip yet!! i know using launch it's 2.8secs to 60 mph
so it's pretty quick.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like mine, only RED! lol

Great stuff kev really like the rear diffuser..

Whats all this about you having one BHP more than me ; )


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry - I don't like it. Each to their own I guess.

Seats & engine brilliant - but don't like the exterior especially the bonnet & boot spoiler (prefer the standard look).


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> Sorry - I don't like it. Each to their own I guess.
> 
> Seats & engine brilliant - but don't like the exterior especially the bonnet & boot spoiler (prefer the standard look).


Says he with a profile photo of a 6R4 LOLOLOLOL! you guys crack me up :bawling:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

GTRSTAR said:


> Says he with a profile photo of a 6R4 LOLOLOLOL! you guys crack me up :bawling:


The 6R4 is not modified - it's a *standard* 420bhp 1000KG road rocket, international injection, with original spoilers, Dymag wheels, seats, engine, AP brakes, light pod ect. 0-60 in 2.5 secs and a very low top speed.  *Modification* - stickers.

GTRSTAR - I've seen your posts you are attempting to justify yourself after others have aired their views on your car and yourself. I rather like your car by the way.

It's an opinion - not an attack on 20BL (sorry and I'm sure 20BL will respect others opinions and won't take offence) or the car. If it comes over that way it's not intended to. As mentioned it's a view and I still don't like the bonnet - I don't have to do I. We aren't all the same. 

Best Jerry


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> The 6R4 is not modified - it's a *standard* 420bhp 1000KG road rocket, international injection, with original spoilers, Dymag wheels, seats, engine, AP brakes, light pod ect. 0-60 in 2.5 secs and a very low top speed.  *Modification* - stickers.
> 
> GTRSTAR - I've seen your posts you are attempting to justify yourself after others have aired their views on your car and yourself. I rather like your car by the way.
> 
> ...


Sorry Jerry I mistook you for a hater for a second, its easily done around here  

Peace.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

20BL said:


> The Forge filters are in the engine bay (so gets hot!!)


they state that being in the engine bay is a bonus..apparently they recieve cool air from somewhere or other


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

These ones ?

Forge Motorsport | Alloy Fabrication

Anyone have these ?


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> These ones ?
> 
> Forge Motorsport | Alloy Fabrication
> 
> Anyone have these ?


Hi yes had these they don't work as well as GTC 80mm pipes & filters Because- Mafs too close to bend, filter box in Hot area, & only 76mm also a bitch to fit not like gtc's also cheaper.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> Sorry - I don't like it. Each to their own I guess.
> 
> Seats & engine brilliant - but don't like the exterior especially the bonnet & boot spoiler (prefer the standard look).


sorry you feel that way, each too their own!! the 6R4 was great in it's time, do you fancy having a go against mine!! I think then you'll see how things have advanced!1


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

GTRSTAR said:


> Looks like mine, only RED! lol
> 
> Great stuff kev really like the rear diffuser..
> 
> Whats all this about you having one BHP more than me ; )


A,
You've got to have the Defuser looks stunning in the flesh.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

On the rear diffuser; I guess you want to create lower pressure behind the car to full the air through so the blades should be slightly wider or faning out at the back to work.

some interesting stuff HERE

It looks the mut's nuts anyway...


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> they state that being in the engine bay is a bonus..apparently they recieve cool air from somewhere or other


Think about it!!!! NO it doesn't It pulls air into a hot filter chamber + the MAF's are a little out of position !!


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Godders said:


> On the rear diffuser; I guess you want to create lower pressure behind the car to full the air through so the blades should be slightly wider or faning out at the back to work.
> 
> some interesting stuff HERE
> 
> It looks the mut's nuts anyway...


I could only afford 2 at a time! LOL. Anyway I've only gone 220 mph once it seemed ok then!!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> they state that being in the engine bay is a bonus..apparently they recieve cool air from somewhere or other


we have developed and tested air filters,we found "cone type" filters fitted further away from mafs to be more stable with maf readings. yes the carbon boxes get their air supply from the same air feeds
and claim to have larger filters inside. however it is our findings,the carbon canisters are too small to support the filter inside,and are resticted above 650bhp.. also the cone filter used is far to close to the mafs, the gtr having no maf screens !! this has been documented in lengh in american tests of these type of filters 
if you guys are interested i will post findings of tests carried out, maybe on a seperate post (on air fiter designs)

ironically bruces gtr did have these carbon boxes fitted in tests
he like svm preferd the responce from the gtc/itg combi and the added bhp 

also the air filter design was a breeze to install .
and was of an 80mm design unlike many.

kk


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> we have developed and tested air filters,we found "cone type" filters fitted further away from mafs to be more stable with maf readings. yes the carbon boxes get their air supply from the same air feeds
> and claim to have larger filters inside. however it is our findings,the carbon canisters are too small to support the filter inside,and are resticted above 650bhp.. also the cone filter used is far to close to the mafs, the gtr having no maf screens !! this has been documented in lengh in american tests of these type of filters
> if you guys are interested i will post findings of tests carried out, maybe on a seperate post (on air fiter designs)
> 
> ...


Yas MrK that's what I was trying to say!!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

20BL said:


> Yas MrK that's what I was trying to say!!


sorry i didnt realise you had lol:thumbsup:

does any one want to buy a carbon canister...they do look posh 
may be use as a small tool box?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I never said I agreed with their logic


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

If you guys can test and come up with designs better than companies that specialize in these things, why on earth do they design them like that. Forge not the only company whose desgins look similar, fair few American companies.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ChuckUK said:


> If you guys can test and come up with designs better than companies that specialize in these things, why on earth do they design them like that. Forge not the only company whose desgins look similar, fair few American companies.


ok chuck thats easy to answer..i have been tuning "turbo charged" cars for 25yrs. i agree .we test all designs ..the ones that work we fit.
the ones that do not ..we dont..and move on!

its nothing against forge..they have just come up with a design that doesnt suit the r35 maf types.. taken from the mini cooper design they sell!
we tested theirs and many others hks/itg/kn/pipercross
flat panel and most,cone types "all designs"..in 8 months of tests
air filters that were designed in the cold air track. and of a design that had a greater surface area eg cone type proved to be the best..any make!!
after many cone shapes sizes we tested , we found cone filters that were fitted to close to mafs gave false readings due to the turbulant air flow out of the filters..and didnt give good results on the bhp we required.
we found longer maf pipes that straightend the air flow before entering the mafs best..
to my knolage forge have not tested to the same power levals
i like the idea of shielding the filter and can work in some vehicals (minis ect)
i am only giving you our test results..after long tests and many road miles
larger 80mm maf pipes of longer lenghs in design give more hp

dont believe me try them..why else would we use them as to date the gtc design is used in the 850R conversion and our vehicles are proven!!
this isnt rocket sience..


----------



## ForgeMotorsport (Jul 26, 2010)

Well for a start its not the same as our Mini Cooper filter - only in as much as it looks the same in photos - the filters we use on the GTR are much larger. The biggest filter ive seen mounted in the front area is the Harmann Motive setup and their filters are only rated at 250bhp each by K&N themsleves.....

With the restiction placed on UK cars using the pop up bonnet saftey system, there is limited room for a decent sized filter in the area between the bumper and the engine. During our testing we found that filters out in the front area favoured one side of the filter only, as the other side tended to be placed hard up against the plastic that forms part of the front moulding. We picked up around 5% more flow just by giving the filters an unrestricted flow of air from this area, and a further 15% more flow from using a free flowing filter and 76mm pipework. So yes, thats 20% more flow than stock.

As for turbulence the filter performs consistently through the rev range and can be mapped quite easily. There are more than 40 of these kits in circulation already, and as long as your ultimate power goals lie in the 750bhp area then they are perfectly fine. Anything above that power level, and we would be looking at 80 or 85mm pipework, so you are comparing apples to oranges really - a 76mm pipe wont compare to an 80mm pipe. I think its unfair to say our product is not up to the job, it works very well at what is essentially a stage 4 or 5 tune - i.e. intercooler/turbos/exhaust and other supporting mods. Its a very successful product. We GAVE (free of charge) the first three sets of these filters to three GTR tuners and asked them if we should bother making them or not, and to come back to us with their own testing. All three came back and said they were excellent, worked well, mapped well and immediately ordered them. We let the tuners do the talking - one of which was GTC who took them on whilst waiting for the ITG 80mm solution to be made, so ours cant be all that bad. I agree the market has moved on a little since then, but these still have a niche, progress can only be a good thing, as can competition, as it spurs more people to come up with more prodcuts that out-do the previous generation. I dont think we'll see many GTRs with the HKS super intake....


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

ForgeMotorsport said:


> Well for a start its not the same as our Mini Cooper filter - only in as much as it looks the same in photos - the filters we use on the GTR are much larger. The biggest filter ive seen mounted in the front area is the Harmann Motive setup and their filters are only rated at 250bhp each by K&N themsleves.....
> 
> With the restiction placed on UK cars using the pop up bonnet saftey system, there is limited room for a decent sized filter in the area between the bumper and the engine. During our testing we found that filters out in the front area favoured one side of the filter only, as the other side tended to be placed hard up against the plastic that forms part of the front moulding. We picked up around 5% more flow just by giving the filters an unrestricted flow of air from this area, and a further 15% more flow from using a free flowing filter and 76mm pipework. So yes, thats 20% more flow than stock.
> 
> As for turbulence the filter performs consistently through the rev range and can be mapped quite easily. There are more than 40 of these kits in circulation already, and as long as your ultimate power goals lie in the 750bhp area then they are perfectly fine. Anything above that power level, and we would be looking at 80 or 85mm pipework, so you are comparing apples to oranges really - a 76mm pipe wont compare to an 80mm pipe. I think its unfair to say our product is not up to the job, it works very well at what is essentially a stage 4 or 5 tune - i.e. intercooler/turbos/exhaust and other supporting mods. Its a very successful product. We GAVE (free of charge) the first three sets of these filters to three GTR tuners and asked them if we should bother making them or not, and to come back to us with their own testing. All three came back and said they were excellent, worked well, mapped well and immediately ordered them. We let the tuners do the talking - one of which was GTC who took them on whilst waiting for the ITG 80mm solution to be made, so ours cant be all that bad. I agree the market has moved on a little since then, but these still have a niche, progress can only be a good thing, as can competition, as it spurs more people to come up with more prodcuts that out-do the previous generation. I dont think we'll see many GTRs with the HKS super intake....


i dont agree ..i feel this not the right post
to air our views..i will take the challange and start a post on air filters and results kk


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

kevan kemp said:


> i dont agree ..i feel this not the right post
> to air our views..i will take the challange and start a post on air filters and results kk



Well you called Forge out on this thread by saying their product isn't up to scratch, so don't complain when Forge corrects you on this thread. You can't go round expecting to slate somebody's product and then have them not reply in the place you slated them.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Let the battle commence !!! I for one know both sides and won't bet on either ! 

Nice to see you finally have finished her Bruce !!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

& how many track day you gonna do (if you can get on track !!!)


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I would have thought forge a respected motorsport manufacturer wouldn't make it if it was a bag of poo.. If it didn't work, they wouldn't make them. I have little knowledge of the physical layout under the 35 bonnet so ..... Errre


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Well you called Forge out on this thread by saying their product isn't up to scratch, so don't complain when Forge corrects you on this thread. You can't go round expecting to slate somebody's product and then have them not reply in the place you slated them.


correct us ? NOT as i said lets open the discussion in full 
on another posting on air filters!! 

i have their filters off an audi /mini and gtr guesswhat
all the same
im the only company that has proven power above 750bhp as proved on the black dyno
watch this space to purchase your carbon mini filters

even their sales folk were saying these were the very same units at auto sport.i asked them for a mini and they proudly told me they were the same as bens filter unit!!
however were not yet proved on a gtr
as i said lets move another posting and i shall bring the facts into the open if forge insist

may i ask if you or any one has tried these units above 700
bhp never mind 800bhp

i believe the mini one is rated much lower

if i have to "i will" post photos! of both mini and gtr
and give you all the technical reasons why this type dosnt work in very high horse power gtrs

they look good and cost alot end of.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Well you called Forge out on this thread by saying their product isn't up to scratch, so don't complain when Forge corrects you on this thread. You can't go round expecting to slate somebody's product and then have them not reply in the place you slated them.


any way whos complaing..all im saying is move it off this post ..onto another !! so you can all find out the facts.. from both
im up 4 it ..mini photos aiting are they?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

You totally missed my point.

You can't expect to say something about a company's product on one thread and then expect to take it to another thread. Anybody that is mentioned in a thread has the right to reply in that thread. If you don't want them commenting, then don't mention them. 

Simple logic.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosted said:


> You totally missed my point.
> 
> You can't expect to say something about a company's product on one thread and then expect to take it to another thread. Anybody that is mentioned in a thread has the right to reply in that thread. If you don't want them commenting, then don't mention them.
> 
> Simple logic.


you missed my point
this thread is about a gtr members car
he hasnt even got forged filter on it !!
so why are we talking on about it hear!.

all i am suggesting because this issue is to do with 
"filters"..it will take alot of time to air our views..an spoil this members posting
why not start another post..belonging to these issues

this seems to me, going off track.

of course i will defend my coments lets just agree 
to move along 

this is getting away from the post about the car..

i for one will leave it for a seperate issue
kk


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes I know it's about someones car, but then someone mentioned Forge, and then you said what you said, so then Forge posted and said what he said. 

That's the point I'm making, if somebody is mentioned in a thread they have the right of reply in that thread.

That's all I have to say on the matter really :wavey:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Boosted said:


> That's all I have to say on the matter really :wavey:


Good, a nice Forrest Gump quote to finish off with

Well Bruce, nice mods. Like the seats and the carbon stuff, not too sure about the orangey plenum or the wheels but as with all photos of the R35, it always looks better in the flesh.....especially in silver! 

Light blue touch paper and retire until Steve corrects me about colour.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Good, a nice Forrest Gump quote to finish off with
> 
> Well Bruce, nice mods. Like the seats and the carbon stuff, not too sure about the orangey plenum or the wheels but as with all photos of the R35, it always looks better in the flesh.....especially in silver!
> 
> Light blue touch paper and retire until Steve corrects me about colour.


Thanks for comments, the orange is pearlesence the wheels to ME are staggering & so so Light, Like you say in the flesh!! Watch 'Redline' mag coming out soon Think august/September might look better!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

this is quite possibly the epitome of R35 styling. Top hole !


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice car, i love your seats btw bruce, i see some of my parts have come in handy, shame i could not meet you that day due to commitments..

good luck with the project


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

Love the wheels too, lowering rotational mass is always a good thing:thumbsup:

Can Dymags still be had since their Company Administration?


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Andiroo said:


> Love the wheels too, lowering rotational mass is always a good thing:thumbsup:
> 
> Can Dymags still be had since their Company Administration?


Sorry at the moment No more Dymags (at the moment)!!


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

that looks superior great work:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I saw 20BL in the flesh today and I must say its looking very tidy, the wheels especially look better in the flesh, V nice brucey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

GTRSTAR said:


> I saw 20BL in the flesh today and I must say its looking very tidy, the wheels especially look better in the flesh, V nice brucey! :thumbsup:


The wheels not only look nice but save at _least_ 25kgs on rotational mass/unsprung weight, not a bad thing for a 35:thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Andiroo said:


> The wheels not only look nice but save at _least_ 25kgs on rotational mass/unsprung weight, not a bad thing for a 35:thumbsup:


brucy (TLO) ..you are the light one :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I quite like the bonnet but would prefer it with out the 3 vents/ grills at the front .


----------



## Andiroo (Aug 13, 2002)

kevan kemp said:


> brucy (TLO) ..you are the light one :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Think MINES have the ultimate on light  It's not all about bhp, although this guy is going the right way IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Yes I know it's about someones car, but then someone mentioned Forge, and then you said what you said, so then Forge posted and said what he said.
> 
> That's the point I'm making, if somebody is mentioned in a thread they have the right of reply in that thread.
> 
> That's all I have to say on the matter really :wavey:


Sorry I mentioned Forge - After a very bold statement that GTC were the only Company (in the World) to offer a 800bhp air filter that the front bumper didn't have to come off...

I fully understand that GTC supply good equipment and have spoken to Ben on a few occassions, who seems very helpful and knowledgeable - However he is not the only supplier of tuner equipment and there are many more who supply equally good or sometimes better equipment. IMHO

The fact that several people are making simular tuning equipment can only be better for the end user.

I use Forge - as they have been good to me and there equipment does what is says on the box. I do not intend to push the GT-R to 800 bhp - so everything is fine. I also have Forge parts on my Cooper S...

I use Milltek for the exhaust as they produce a very high quality of exhausts systems that are gauranted for life that I have used on my Audi RS4 and Mini Cooper S with great success and now the GT-R.

I use Ian Litchfield for all the servicing and tuning of the GT-R as he was one of the first to tune the GT-R in Britain and has been tuning Jap cars for a long time and is a supplier of both Forge and Milltek parts and a person who you can talk to about any car problems.

This is my choice - I might not have the fastest GT-R in the world but it does what I asked - for the price I wanted to pay.

Think of it as a marriage - there sometimes seems to be a better alternative out there - but in the end they all work the same way.

Rich.

P.S. I'm happily married as well...... to my GT-R.:thumbsup:


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Chubby said:


> Sorry I mentioned Forge - After a very bold statement that GTC were the only Company (in the World) to offer a 800bhp air filter that the front bumper didn't have to come off...
> 
> I fully understand that GTC supply good equipment and have spoken to Ben on a few occassions, who seems very helpful and knowledgeable - However he is not the only supplier of tuner equipment and there are many more who supply equally good or sometimes better equipment. IMHO
> 
> ...



You missed out the vital bit on filters I did say 80mm intakes (76mm is the norm ) Quite agree with you otherwise if your happy thats fine but I have had forge & miltek on my GTR35, GTC seems better!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree you did say 80 mm - I was going to measure but couldn't be bothered..

When you say GTC - I imagine you mean Cobb intakes - not sure what exhaust you are running - but would be interested to know your views on the 'seems better' ?

Could you be more specific.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I have looked at your cars spec - very nice.

The exhaust is titanium and have been told that after many heat cycles titanium can become brittle and crack - have you had any problems.

I understand the weight saving but am not looking for that on my car as it would seem you are.

I might be looking at some of your extras in the near future, if I don't go and order the new 2011 car.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I do like the red as well - best colour (IMHO) and will be interested to see it perform.

Am I right in thinking you do 1/4 mile runs?

Rich.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Chubby said:


> I agree you did say 80 mm - I was going to measure but couldn't be bothered..
> 
> When you say GTC - I imagine you mean Cobb intakes - not sure what exhaust you are running - but would be interested to know your views on the 'seems better' ?
> 
> ...


No it's not cobb It's GTC with ITG Special filters only sold via GTC Mapped via cobb/GTC


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Chubby said:


> I have looked at your cars spec - very nice.
> 
> The exhaust is titanium and have been told that after many heat cycles titanium can become brittle and crack - have you had any problems.
> 
> ...


Hi again,
No Problem with the 90mm Titanium Exhaust Yes they are Very light Sound Great
I'm going for lightness it does make a difference 
Also Titaium Hard intercooler pipes (GTC) with these you can really hear the induction & turbo Chatter.


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Chubby said:


> I do like the red as well - best colour (IMHO) and will be interested to see it perform.
> 
> Am I right in thinking you do 1/4 mile runs?
> 
> Rich.


Not doing 1/4 mile runs (in my car)!!!


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

sweet gtr man cant stop my mouth from watering!!!lol


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

20BL said:


> I'm going for lightness it does make a difference
> .


It's the way forward in my opionion - and Audi's if I'm not mistaken although they are talking smaller engines lighter cars - where I still want big engines with lighter cars!!! 

You mentioned the 'seems better' can you be specific or would you prefer to pm me?

Regards,

Rich.

P.S. The more I look at your car the more I want another red one...  Not good...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

REd the way to go LOL


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> REd the way to go LOL


Steve - don't tell everyone...

Rich.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't worry mate all the others are colour blind, hence why they have boring Gay (grey )LOL. Except of course for Mr Yu who has an obsession with Ann Summers shops and has had to have his shrinked wrapped in purple !!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

IMHO this person is one of the better owners because he doesnt run round telling everbody how wonderful his car is and starting silly polls about his car being the best gtr. He just gets on with it and posts his progress in a non narcissistic kind of way. Gtrstar should take a leaf out of this blokes book and let his car do the talking instead of constantly looking for hero worship for himself and his tuner.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Red looks like the way to go gt-r wise.. and oddly never been than keen on red cars..unless they've got a lickle horsey on the bonnet.

keep it coming..


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> Red looks like the way to go gt-r wise.. and oddly never been than keen on red cars..unless they've got a lickle horsey on the bonnet.
> 
> keep it coming..


If you want a horses head contact don corleone.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

cleethorpes said:


> Red looks like the way to go gt-r wise.. and oddly never been than keen on red cars..unless they've got a lickle horsey on the bonnet.
> 
> keep it coming..


Lickle ickle horsey too slow to keep up with the mighty GTR tho !! and they call the "RED" Scarlet by the way !!!


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Steve said:


> Lickle ickle horsey too slow to keep up with the mighty GTR tho !! and they call the "RED" Scarlet by the way !!!


Steve what do you lap quicker in on known tracks, your 33 or the 35? Be honest now


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Never thought I'd like a red car - including fezzas - but this one looks great IMO


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I will happily give holidays if I think people are just stirring for the sake of it.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I will happily give holidays if I think people are just stirring for the sake of it.


Does read like stirring unless people are prepared top post up what more detail. Its getting real boring all this stirring.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am closing this thread unless the op requests it is reopened.


----------

